# Do you believe in fate?



## makeupchicky (Jan 10, 2007)

do you believe in fate, that you're meant to be with someone...that you could separate for whatever reason, but if you're meant to be, you will somehow end up together eventually?


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not sure anymore. My current guy and I were friends for a long time. He was totally a source of outstanding support for me when my last BF was going thru a real lot. After that guy and I broke up cuz he turned out to be a whopping jerk. I ended up with my "friend". he is as supportive and caring now as he was when we were just "friends".. He hasnt changed or anything. I think maybe fate did bring us together.. Not sure really. But I do think that things happen for a reason and everyone gets their just desserts..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 10, 2007)

I believe in destiny and that I was meant to have certain people in my life.

But "separating for whatever reason", I'm not sure.

If a man and I broke up - he and I would have to completely understand what drove us apart, and what we must both do, to make it work a second time.

I have dated men that wanted to reconcile with me. But I recognized that we would have the same problems, so I moved on.

If I were in a new relationship, I would not end it for an old flame. And I would not break up his current relationship. Sometimes people are better off a fantasy.


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 10, 2007)

i believe in both fate &amp; destiny. it helps me cope with life. i believe everything happens for a reason is the best way for me to put it. and you learn something new from every experience. life is full of lessons. everything has its own course and you gotta let it ride. besides if you are meant to be dont you think you will end up in the right place?


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 10, 2007)

gosh, you're dead on. i agree 100%...this is my way of coping with my situation. i posted another thread (for relationship advice) and i am starting to feel that i should just move on. and in my own little world, if it was meant to be, it will happen. and if not, then nothing will ever work...again everything happens for a reason. your response totally hit home. thank you everyone...


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 10, 2007)

youre very welcome. im glad i could help. if you ever need to talk know im here.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 11, 2007)

I do not believe in fate at all... I think coincidence shapes our lives.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes, I most certainly do! My husband and I prove that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 11, 2007)

Hm..i am 50 50 about it.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 11, 2007)

i wonder if fate is just something we use to "comfort" ourselves....when things don't work out, do we just say, "well, it's fate that we don't end up together" or "oh, it's meant to be". i think that's what i do. i don't know if it's healthy but i guess whatever gets you past the bump.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 11, 2007)

Even though Bryan left for Louisania and eventually got married in 1995... I ALWAYS knew we would be together... And yesterday we celebrated our 2nd Wedding Anniversary


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 11, 2007)

i belive in fate

cuze befor 2 month and half ago

i started to think that love dont really acsist and the man im lookin for his just in my imagenation

but i met someone on this borad and i fall for him big time he is my life

and he is better than the perfect man i ever amagine

he is more perfect than perfect

we live sooooooo far away

but.........

i know that eventully we will be toghter

i will wait for him forever

i love him more then anything

he is my world


----------



## han (Jan 11, 2007)

i belive things happen for a reason.. but do i belive fate will bring a past love to me.. NO.. i dont live in or for the past if it didnt work then i move on and dont go backwards.. i dont hang on to emotions that could ever connect us back together... did that make sense


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 11, 2007)

awww, that is so sweet. so happy that everything worked out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2007)

i think i kinda do. the way toby and i met and the "coincidences", i do believe it. we've talked about it for awhile, too, and just too many things add up.

even with other things, it's just too weird.

no.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nah, I don't believe in fate.


----------



## Sabrosa (Jan 11, 2007)

well ye i guess we all are meant to be with someone and somtimes the circumstances of life separtes u from ur love one. And somehow, something brought u guys together again. But if u really think about it a bigg fairy tale story us GIRLS make up in our heads to COMFORT ourselves. mm this is hard.. i guess fate has something to do with who we end up with..

Ders always hope


----------



## veilchen (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm also thinking that in many instances this idea of fate helps us cope with problems, it takes the responsibility away from ourselves and puts it on something we ostentatiously cannot control.

Actually, looking at the world as a whole and seeing so many unhappy people I wonder whether it's really destiny that makes the whole lot of them unhappy ... It makes me sad to think that destiny is what intends them to be unhappy.

I would love to believe that there's someone meant for me, I'm also very romantic, but on the other hand I'm also a realist and while there are certainly many things we can't influence, most times we can do something, and if we screw it up it's us who's to blame, not necessarily fate.

But hey, I'm willing to be proven wrong (if fate happens to read this *lol*).


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 24, 2007)

I believe fate might bring you together, and I guess I do think that if you're meant to be together, then you will be, but at the same time, I would never go around saying 'omg, I know we broke up 10 years ago, but we are SO meant to be together.. I just know it" its more of a private thing for me, and I wouldn't want to trust only fate with my future happiness, I would like to have a hand in it too! Plus, I prefer to be as logical as possible in relationships to avoid being hurt.

I do believe though, that everything will work out for the best. And I agree, with one of the other posters, that everything happens for a reason. I've learnt so much from past relationships, especially the *******s, that now I appreciate my current boy so much more.

Isn't that how it's supposed to be?


----------



## Aataszi (Jan 28, 2007)

I used to believe in fate and destiny. However, I have not believed in those concepts for a while and I find that my life is alot happier when I'm not thinking that I have no control in life due to "destiny" and "fate". I also think that people come into your life for specific reasons that are not really part of a fatal plan, but rather becasue at certain times in your life you are looking for certain things and may unconsciously gravitate towards a person at a certain time.


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't believe in fate, but I believe that God has brought certain people in and out of my life for a reason ... There were way too many "coincidences" in how hubby and I met for it to be otherwise! I also believe that God brought my ex-bf into my life for a reason, because if I hadn't dated him, I wouldn't have recognized that hubby was so special! (Long story, I won't go into it.)

However, even with God's intervention, I don't believe that there is only one true "soulmate" for each person. I believe that there are probably multiple people that you could marry and be happy with. Otherwise, why would Paul have written in the Bible that widows should be free to remarry if they wish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus (and I read this somewhere, it's not my own idea), I think that the belief that there is only one person for you can be damaging. When things start to get difficult in your relationship or marriage, then it can be easy to say "I must not have found the right person; maybe I should leave so that I can find my soulmate" rather than sticking it out and working out your problems!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with you, for the most part. This is very insightful.


----------



## charish (Jan 29, 2007)

yes, definitely. my first boyfriend, who was also my first love. although was a complete jerk to me and i did things that i wouldn't normally do, i somehow always ended back to him every time we broke up even though i knew i shouldn't or wanted to. but i would every night pray to God send me someone who'll be good to me and love me like i need and for me to in return. and then i met ryan. and we have had our problems but he has always been faithful and honest as far as i know. he has a bad temper but is a good man. now i don't know what the future has in store for me, my ex has tried to contact me before in the past and for some reason i will always love him, but i know that he isn't good for me and i don't want to be with him.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't believe in fate or anything predestined. But I do I believe that things in life happen for a reason, people come in and out of your life to serve a purpose, and everything you experience is a lesson. Pretty much what hollyxann said! No point in trying to fight with what life deals you. You can't control other people, or situations. But you can control yourself. You just have to do the best with what you get!

That said, I don't think there are "soulmates" or one specific person that you are meant to be with. With billions of people on this Earth... it's certain that there are numerous people you could have a wonderful, fulfilling, lifelong relationship with. But when you meet one of those people, trust me, you'll know it. I know every time I tell the story of how I got together with my boyfriend it just sounds like a fairy tale to me. So many "coincidences", like others have said. Crazy.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe in fate and destiny. Whatever will be will be. Remember Doris Day said it best: Que sera sera. (Smile) :glasses:


----------



## -KT- (Feb 2, 2007)

I believe in fate, I feel like my boyfriend and I prove that.

I didn't chat online very much and at the time I didn't really like talking to new people but for some reason that night I was talking to friends for the first time in forever. Chris (my BF) was chatting with his friends and one of his friends was chatting with me. His friend mentioned him for some reason and then he IMed me, we ended up talking online for almost 9 hours that night, it was amazing. We had a few classes together so we ended up talking more in person and from then on we have been together. We were both 16 when we met and now we are 21, its so crazy that I still love him so much.


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

I believe in faith, the way my love and i got together has too many coincidences... we are meant to be


----------



## katrosier (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep same here. I mean who ends up marrying someone that lives in another continent just because they happened to have the song you were searching for on Napster?


----------



## rlise (Feb 14, 2007)

well when i was younger i believed 100 percent in fate, destiny, karma! but as i get older im kinda 50 -50 on it. i believe in karma more then anything. i definately believe that what ever you do, give out into the world at some point or another good thing or bad, you will get it back , like it or not! just me [email protected]


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't believe in magic and somethings to me are pretty much magic, so I don't know why I do believe in fate.

My husband agrees too, I was kind of "dating" this guy (most of HS) that I was sure he was going to leave his gf (and they had a baby together... I know, I'm bad, he couldn't stand her, but they had a kid) and then my senior yr of HS, she gets prego again! I was devastated. So I was tired of living in WA and wanted to get away from *him* and my parents and I joined the military. Which is SOOOOOOOOOO _not_ ME! I thought for all of my life that only tomboys/losers joined the military (not the case, they come from all backgrounds) , and I was never into rolling around in dirt and wearing manly uniforms. Anyway, I met my DH there we started dating 5mo. later and we both left for boot camp and I broke my arm pretty bad while I was there and got sent home. I think I had to join in order to meet my husband.

He and I think it was some kind of fate. If I hadn't met that first boy I "dated" which was a weird case in itself! I was friends w/ his bro after we met at the only football game I ever went to and I started talking to the guy I "dated", if he hadn't broken my heart several times I wouldn't have joined the Marines and I know I would have probably never met my DH, maybe seen him around town, but not meet.

Thanks for breaking my heart A**


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 10, 2007)

I always knew I would eventually marry Bryan and we had lost touch almost ten years. We were just work friends back in the day.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

_I am a fatalist. That pretty much is what I believe._


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 11, 2007)

That's how I' am as well. It makes me feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also believe this. I honestly think that's what got me through my last [and first] breakup. That was one of the hardest things I _ever_ went through.


----------



## chic_chica (Jun 6, 2007)

i do believe in fate and destiny. My bf and i started dating when we were both 17 years. We are now 23...we have been through so mcuh, but one thing for sure our love was always there. With us, there is just this deep connection and bond, i can't even describe it, i know if we ever (God forbid) breakup, he would always be the love of my life, and i can never feel such a deep connection with anyone else in this world. And i truly believe that we are meant to be with each other forever.

This is what i genuinely feel. I don't think that there is a right or wrong in believing in fate. Everybody has different experiences in life and everybody is entitled to believe whatever they want to.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 6, 2007)

Everytime i thought fate was playing a hand in my life, it went UTTERLY WRONG!! everytime...

so no- i don't believe in fate, but i do believe that the universe likes to play a lot of jokes on those who are willing to step into it!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 6, 2007)

No, I don't believe in faith, or any higher divinity controlling our lives.


----------



## chic_chica (Jun 8, 2007)

^^

Bad things have happened in my life and then i stopped believing in fate...but years after i strongly believe in fate. You may not kno it at the time...but years later on in life most likely u'll see it happened for the best.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 8, 2007)

it takes too much to explain ha~!

but my bf talked to a lot of people and he was a lil mean when he was young. he talked to me 4-5 years ago and he just disappeard . 2-3 years ago he appeared again and talked to me and then he started being together and today is our 2 years anniversary day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i asked him about how come he talked to me again . he said he had been mean to many ppl and he wanted to apologize to them but i for some reason was the only one person whom hes been mean to and still kept in his list. so is it fate or? haha


----------



## chic_chica (Jun 8, 2007)

i agree with this


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 8, 2007)

YES! Like Iyanla Vanzant said: "Some people come into your life for a reason, a season, or a lifetime!"


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, yes I DO believe in fate, but just because something is fated, does not necessarily mean that it is 'meant to be' for a POSITIVE reason, IYKWIM. I mean, that something fated isn't necessarily all hearts and roses. We have a lesson to learn from everyone that crosses our path, good and bad lessons.

My fate story is my husband and I were high school sweeties, separated by him joining the military and me going to boarding school. He eventually married someone else tho there was always an unspoken 'thing' there (definitely more on HIS side than mine, I thought his lingering love was weird LOL).

Anyway, we've now been married nearly 2 years. He was the first boy I ever kissed and will be the last LOL.


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree.

BF and I found each other and it seemed like fate - otherwise, how i'd met my SO in my home, at my birthday? It seems like Reese and Ryan , haha.

Plus we're so much like each other - the same virtues, the same defects and the same way of thinking (sometimes we can be quite dumb, lol). And he's patient and kind and knows exactly when i'm bummed with something


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 8, 2007)

I believe that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 8, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2007)

me too


----------

